# Some Chicken on the UDS



## Tri Tip (Apr 15, 2012)

Trimmed up 12 pieces of thighs for an upcoming competition. These didn't make the cut. Was at a pool party at the in-laws and took the UDS to cook these. Also cooked some hot dogs and some links not in the pict. These were hot and fast 375 at the grate.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 15, 2012)

They look hot and good TT!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh yeah! Have UDS, will travel!


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 15, 2012)

Great looking chicken and dogs!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2012)

Smokey the :bear: approves of that cook.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 15, 2012)

That is one clean looking UDS.  Nice looking chicken too.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 15, 2012)

The color on that chicken is making my mouth water :tonqe: ! looks awsome


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 15, 2012)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That is one clean looking UDS.  Nice looking chicken too.



We cook on four at comps. We had em sand blasted inside and out and the outsides powder coated. Shiny as a weber kettle.


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 21, 2012)

That chicken looks mighty purdy.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 21, 2012)

Fine looking victuals.


----------

